# Ready to retire in MX



## Medinagz (10 mo ago)

Hola, I’m George and ready to retire somewhere in MX. Looking for a mild climate. Not humid and not too hot. I’ve heard Oaxaca and Puebla are great destinations. And of course, in the nicer areas. Any and all suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## AnneLM (Aug 16, 2016)

What do you mean by the nicer areas? And where have you been in Mexico, and what was your impression of those places?


----------



## Medinagz (10 mo ago)

Guadalajara, Ajijic, Chapala, Tlaquepaque, Tequila, Guanajuato, San Miguel De Allende, Ciudad Juarez, Nuevo Laredo and Mexicali. 
SMA and Guanajuato are super nice but getting just as expensive as some US cities due to the gringos invasion


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Medinagz said:


> Hola, I’m George and ready to retire somewhere in MX. Looking for a mild climate. Not humid and not too hot. I’ve heard Oaxaca and Puebla are great destinations. And of course, in the nicer areas. Any and all suggestions are welcomed.


San Luis Potosí.


----------



## Jreboll (Nov 23, 2013)

Medinagz said:


> Hola, I’m George and ready to retire somewhere in MX. Looking for a mild climate. Not humid and not too hot. I’ve heard Oaxaca and Puebla are great destinations. And of course, in the nicer areas. Any and all suggestions are welcomed.


The town of Jiquilpan, Michoacan is very pleasant, great weather, but you have to know Spanish.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Are you interested in a city or a village? Either way look at the elevations. The climate strongly correlates with elevation. Anything below 1000 m (3300 feet) can be hot. Anything above 2000 m (6600 feet) can be cold in the winter. In between is pretty nice year round. It's not exact, there are other effects, latitude, proximity to the coast, but as a start those give some idea of the climate.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Also proximity to the Gulf gives you lots of fog and humidity. I went through a town called Naolinco de Victoria near Xalapa in February during a cold snap it was horrible freezing cold with snow on the outskirts a little higher.. It was so foggy we looked for the car for a long time before finding it. It is at 540 meters so at the same altitude as Ajijic,. In 20 years in Ajijic I have necver seen weather as miserable.. I blame the Gulf but who knows..


----------

